# Cavacade of Pigeons in Fresno, CA this weekend



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

The Cavalcade of Pigeons show, sponsored by the Central California Pigeon Club starts this weekend, entries will be cooped Friday, and all judging will begin Saturday morning, and will conclude by noon Sunday.

There is a for sale section, raffles and drawings for pigeon related items.

Located at the county fairgrounds in Fresno. Admission is free.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> The Cavalcade of Pigeons show, sponsored by the Central California Pigeon Club starts this weekend, entries will be cooped Friday, and all judging will begin Saturday morning, and will conclude by noon Sunday.
> 
> There is a for sale section, raffles and drawings for pigeon related items.
> 
> Located at the county fairgrounds in Fresno. Admission is free.


are you going.?.if so can you post some pics of some of the rare breeds for us to ooh and aww over???


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Leaving this morning about 10. Taking my camera!!!!
It's a smaller show, but who knows?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

risingstarfans said:


> Leaving this morning about 10. Taking my camera!!!!
> It's a smaller show, but who knows?


Have a good trip and enjoy the show! We'll look forward to some new photos when you get back!

Terry


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*I'm Back~!*

Hi folks, just got back from Fresno, very nice little show, and we all had a ball! I am getting ready to uplad the pictures from the show, I think I got about 30, many of which I didn't get at Watsonville three weeks ago.

Seems like some breeds hate me....all of the, wanted to turn tails toward me when I tried to shoot. Camera shy, I guess.....

Will go through them tonight and try to post them ASAP.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad you're back and have photos! We'll be looking forward to the pics! How did your birds do?

Terry


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Pictures from show*

Enjoy!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=312


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

I dropped by on saturday. I only live about 2 minutes from it. It was pretty good considering the size. We all had a good time and some very pretty pigeons. Overall I thought it went pretty well.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING THE PICTURES!!

Before I attended our State Fair, I saw a lot of "fancy pigeon" _pictures..._ not quite the same as seeing the real bird(s), IF at all possible!! 

One can see beautiful birds AND meet wonderful people!

The only "down" note was seeing the many for sale - AFTER the judging took place...I still wonder what happened to the ones who did not sell...

Glad you had a great time!

Hugs

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photos and breed identifications, Risingstarfans! Lovely birds!

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics, really enjoyed it!...I have to say, call me weird but I really like that pygmy pouter.....


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

risingstarfans said:


> Hi folks, just got back from Fresno, very nice little show, and we all had a ball! I am getting ready to uplad the pictures from the show, I think I got about 30, many of which I didn't get at Watsonville three weeks ago.
> 
> Seems like some breeds hate me....all of the, wanted to turn tails toward me when I tried to shoot. Camera shy, I guess.....
> 
> Will go through them tonight and try to post them ASAP.


Hi JOHN, They don't hate you they know that you are a Fantail man so they think you want a picture of their tail ....GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Just different*



spirit wings said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics, really enjoyed it!...I have to say, call me weird but I really like that pygmy pouter.....


I had pygmies and they were neat little birds, while being alittle unusual. I don't understand the appeal of dragoons, carriers and scandaroons or some others that look really odd to me but they have plenty of fans and breeders.

Bill


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

jbangelfish said:


> I had pygmies and they were neat little birds, while being alittle unusual. I don't understand the appeal of dragoons, carriers and scandaroons or some others that look really odd to me but they have plenty of fans and breeders.
> 
> Bill


 Theres a breed that meets everyones need. I think some breeds Are just not my style either BUT theres some that will like them.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics, really enjoyed it!...I have to say, call me weird but I really like that pygmy pouter.....


They look a bit awkward to me, but they have a personality like few other pigeons. They just love it when you pay them attention and talk to then....this is true of several pouter breeds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> Hi JOHN, They don't hate you they know that you are a Fantail man so they think you want a picture of their tail ....GEORGE


ROFL! Very, very good one, George! 

Terry


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

What a treat that was, to see all of those special breeds and so many of them at once. Risingstarfans, thank You so much for sharing those pictures. That was very fun and educational same time.

Nell


----------

